# 35+ Sailboat Charter (St. Thomas)



## aharring (Sep 21, 2013)

My wife and I are going to be staying in St Thomas from March 5th to March 11th and are looking to charter a 35 to 40+ foot sailboat (mono-hull preferred but willing to try a catamaran) preferably out of St Thomas but also could take the Ferry to Tortola. The specific dates could be either Sunday February 23nd through Wednesday March 5th (10 nights) or Tuesday March 11th through Thursday March 19th. (9 nights). It will be just be my wife and I on the boat and we are very neat and clean. I have been sailing all my life in the Buzzards Bay area in New England and have chartered several times out of Tortola with SunSail (expensive for only 2 people on one boat). We will likely spend most of our time in Anagada. I have my USCG Captains License and have also sailed many times between Bermuda, St Marten, and Boston. We will only consider vessels that are in top condition and must be clean. Since we will be on vacation no projects please.


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

The two charter companies on St Thomas that I could suggest are Island Yachts Island Yachts U.S. Virgin Islands - Charter Vacations and CYOA CYOA Yacht Charters | US Virgin Islands | St. Thomas. I work during the busy season for CYOA so my preference would be biased towards them. Neither company would have a boat that isn't clean and nothing even close to a "project".


----------

